# I Will Be Joining You Also



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

First I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this site. It made our purchase decision much easier.

After looking at various other tt floorplans etc we thought we knew what we wanted. Then we ran across an outback and immediately knew it was something different. After reading the many threads here it pretty much sealed our choice for us.

If all goes well we should be picking it up Wednesday.

Thanks again and hopefully we will be able to contribute in the future.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats! We didn't know about this site when we first bought ours. But found out about it shortly after and it has been great (lots of info) and the people are so friendly.

Happy camping action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BlueWedge,

Congrats on choosing the Outback! I didn't find this site until after I purchased, but have enjoyed the site ever since.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Great decision. Your going to love it.

Enjoy

Toolman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BlueWedge to the group
And congrats on your choice.
We love the outback so munch that we are on our second one do to upgrade









Don


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome BlueWedge to the group
> And congrats on your choice.
> We love the outback so munch that we are on our second one do to upgrade
> 
> ...


 Welcome BlueWedge, we didnt find this gp until we bought our 25rss and it is so helpful so now we read it everyday.....
Happy Camping and I think you shall be happy with your selection of camper as I know we are.
Judy & Bob &2blackdogs


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats, the 21RS is the premier trailer in the outback line







enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on getting an Outback.

I was direction to this sit by Camping479 this summer.
I was parked next to him at a campground.
One big happy family.
Enjoy!

Ralph


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome BlueWedge! Congrats on your new Outback!

Went to the RV show today and saw the 21RS for the first time. What a great camper! You are going to have lots-o-fun!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> If all goes well we should be picking it up Wednesday.


I see you are from the Pacific NW. For your first trip, how about coming to the NW Outbackers Rally at Ft. Stevens State Park 9/30 - 10/2 !

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...indpost&p=48046


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> BlueWedge said:
> 
> 
> > If all goes well we should be picking it up Wednesday.
> ...


Unfortunately I have something planned on the 30th it would be a short trip if we only did one night, maybe. I need to speak with my DW and check. As a matter a fact I need to tell her we bought a trailer.







I had her approval ... I just haven't been in contact with her as she was flying most of the day.

Oh she is on the phone now ... wish me luck


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Also good luck with the DW.....

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome bluewedge action 
congrats on the new 21rs








we too found this forum after we bought our 28bhs, log on just about every day now.

darrel


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats on the new OB. had ours for the first season now and no problems at all. did 8 trips, one was 12 days long, and still very happy with our decision.

scott


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Everything thing worked out fine with the DW. I think the first question she asked was whether I had bought the trailer yet.







I think we both knew when we saw the 21rs that it was the one... If you know what I mean.

Looks like the PNW Rally will be our first outing also.

And thanks again for the great welcome.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on your 21rs, excellent choice !!!!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, BlueWedge! So happy to have you. I, too, was influenced to buy by the value of this website. I'm thrilled with the OB (I have the 23RS) and with this group! Enjoy!


----------

